# Some soaps I've been working on



## NancyRogers (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm trying to get soaps made for Christmas gifts.  Here are the first few:

This one is Cranberry Balsam.  I got some very strange swirls.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is Fresh Pear:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And this one is Aspen Forest:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I'm taking photos as I clean them up and before I put the labels on.  More to come.  TFL!


----------



## Bayougirl (Sep 23, 2010)

Nancy,
Those look great, just tell everyone that it took a special technique to get the crackled look.  They'll all think you're a genius and no one will know you didn't plan it.  Did you use Titanium Dioxide at all, I hear that can cause some cracking in soaps?


----------



## sygrid (Sep 23, 2010)

Those are very pretty.  I'm feelin' that crackle effect.  How _*did*_ you do it?


----------



## agriffin (Sep 23, 2010)

Those look wonderful!


----------



## dubnica (Sep 23, 2010)

I love the Aspen Forest.  I have to make something like that too.


----------



## cwarren (Sep 23, 2010)

I like Aspen forest , but they are all beautiful


----------



## nattynoo (Sep 23, 2010)

Aspen forest....gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 23, 2010)

I love the Cranberry Balsam. Why do you think it's strange?


----------



## albo (Sep 23, 2010)

gorgeous soaps!


----------



## NancyRogers (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone!



			
				Bayougirl said:
			
		

> Nancy,
> Those look great, just tell everyone that it took a special technique to get the crackled look.  They'll all think you're a genius and no one will know you didn't plan it.  Did you use Titanium Dioxide at all, I hear that can cause some cracking in soaps?



I didn't use TD in this batch.  I'm not sure what the heck happened.



			
				sygrid said:
			
		

> Those are very pretty.  I'm feelin' that crackle effect.  How _*did*_ you do it?



I have no idea how I did it and I will probably never be able to do it again.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 23, 2010)

Pretty!
The only time I get the crackling like that is if I use TD and gel.


----------



## deep blue (Sep 24, 2010)

Very beautiful soaps, I was listening to Johann Pachelbel Canon in D when I saw your soaps.  What an experience!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 24, 2010)

Very nice soaps.  :wink:


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 24, 2010)

Gorgeous!  If you ever figure out how you got the crackle, let us know.  8)  Aspen Forest is amazing.


----------



## ToniD (Sep 24, 2010)

I too really like the aspen forest!   Lovely!    The greens you achieved are such a nice shade


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2010)

I love the Cranberry Balsam! I bet it smells wonderful too. Thanks for posting these pictures, I love looking at your soap!


----------



## TaoJonz (Sep 27, 2010)

fantastically fantastic!  They just look yummy!


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 27, 2010)

Great soaps loving Aspen Forest especially


----------



## JudyH (Oct 14, 2010)

Can I ask where you found these colors?  I need to order!! LOL


----------



## NancyRogers (Oct 14, 2010)

I get my micas from TKB Trading.

www.tkbtrading.com

   My apologies to your wallet


----------



## dcornett (Oct 22, 2010)

They look awesome!! I had that crackle effect in my twilight woods soap, there was no TD, no swirls, and no gel  :? so...who knows?


----------



## judymoody (Oct 30, 2010)

Love the crackle and that deep rose color you achieved.  Beautiful soaps!


----------

